# Need Advice for water runoff issues



## Helv2040 (Jan 23, 2020)

My home is about 11 years old and as I am sure you can imagine I am having water runoff issues in my back yard. In the picture the blue line shows where the water pools (left side) and then runs into my neighbors yard. I am not the original homeowner, but from my understanding this is the way it has been since it was built. I cannot grow Bermuda grass in this area because the ground stays so wet and is a mud pit. Plus when it rains really heavy I have a little creek in my back yard thats not very pretty. I would like to have a patio put in on the right side where the water flows as well, but would need to take care of the water runoff first. So the way the yard is sloped is that it slopes away from my house into a little divot and then goes up into a smallish hill (approximately 3 to 4 feet high). The orange line that you see is approximately the top of that hill. The hill then slopes down towards the back of my property. I used the purple to try and show arrows that tell you which way it slopes on either side. Behind my property is a creek. This is the green line.

Here is my question do you think I could move the dirt myself to take the hill out and have the whole back yard slope towards the back of my property. I believe this would take care of the water runoff issues. Plus it would give me more usable yard. Or should I have an expert look at it and give me an opinion? If you think I should get an expert do you have any recommendations for the Charlotte NC/Fort Mill SC area? I do not know if I will use a company to do this or if I will do it myself, but thought this would be a good place to start.

Thanks for the help


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

If the water is flowing right to left in your picture I'd put in a french drain at your property line on the right and pipe it back to that creek. That would prevent it from flowing across your yard at all


----------



## Helv2040 (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry I should have been more clearer. The water is flowing left to right. I am willing to do that Idea as well and will look into it more, but I was also wanting to take out that small hill in the back yard so that even though it will have a slope of some kind it will be more flatter and usable then what it currently is.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

In that case, I'd put in a big ol' catch basin and pipe it to the creek. The grading will only help.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Does that hill prevent the creek from flooding your way?

If not, I vote take the hill out and have a pro do it.


----------



## Helv2040 (Jan 23, 2020)

No the hill does not prevent the creek from flooding my house. The creek would need to rise more than 12 feet just to reach the bottom of my fence. From there it would need to raise enough to get to my house which would be a good distance. Plus when I bought the house I doubled check and I am not in any sort of flood plane.


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

You said water accumulates in that blue puddle on the left and then flows to the right. Where does the water come from? Does the water come from the neighbor from the left? Or perhaps it is from your roof gutters? From the picture your house area much bigger than the back yard, so maybe most of that water comes from the roof. In that case I have an idea for you. Your gutters discharge needs to be put into drain pipe and the pipe should go behind that small hill, and discharge there, so the water will not flow on the back yard and puddle there.

Regardless, I like your regrading idea, but I would consult with the professional first.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Does your county have a GIS department that you can pull the topography map up online? When dealing with water it helps to see the big picture and not just your lot, as you can perpetually empty out your backyard only to make it the point of least resistance for more to come your way.


----------



## Helv2040 (Jan 23, 2020)

twolf - Unfortunately where my house is located I am next to the last house that has to deal with the water runoff. My neighbor to the right of me (from the street) cannot do anything in her yard due to the amount of water. You are probably right that a portion of the issue might be gutters, but a lot of it is from the way the contractor's made our yards and I have about 4 houses above me and their water is coming my way. I like your idea of extending the downspout and will probably do that because of additional patio work that I am wanting to do. Thanks for the advice.

corneliani - I am unable to find a topogaphy map like you showed in your picture. Regarding more water issues if I did grade the land is I believe that it would help more than anything else. Like I said above I am next to the last house that the water comes through our yards. So if I can at least minimize it, it will help me as well as my neighbor that has a flooded back yard whenever it rains. However, I would like to talk to a professional before doing anything just so that I can make sure I am not asking for more trouble down the road. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If the county doesnt have them, you can go the the US Geologic Survey site and zoom into your location from a map of the US. You have to zoom in pretty close to see the topo markings.

https://apps.nationalmap.gov/downloader/#/


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Google your "county + GIS". Being in a metro area should guarantee you have that service. As a building contractor I can tell you that planning & development departments need to approve our grading & drainage plans and if there was a bad grading job someone is liable for that. Just some info so you don't feel like you need to consider French drains if you don't have to. Those are expensive to build and to maintain.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

In many states you are not allowed to dump water onto your neighbors property including whoever owns that creeks behind you. I would hire a reputable contractor who understands all the county codes you are dealing with.


----------

